# Question about colored fishing line



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

The other day I was fishing with trilene big game green line. This was in mobile bay with brackish, colored water. I got very few bites while my son and paw in law caught about 10 different fish. Same rigging type and hooks and bait. This is the first time I fished with this color line and based on my results, I might take it off. I would like to get some opinions on using different colored line. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Use clear or smoke inshore


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have red on one pole and clear on other two, when fishing fish finder rig on the bottom with live shrimp seems the red line catches more reds, but it is a close second to the clear lines, not sure if there is a reason though.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Were you using some kind of leader or just straight from the fishing line. If you weren't using a leader, pick up some flourocarbon. The results speak for themselves.

-Jason


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with Jason. I used to use High vis green on my reels andthe only reason I haven't lately is that I switched to suffix and they don't make it (if they do I can't find it). It never caused me to not catch fish. Heck some times I would out catch others. Color shouldn't matter if you are using a long fluro leader. If you don't use long leaders then switch to clear or smoke like said above. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *j_purdy (11/7/2008)* If you weren't using a leader, pick up some flourocarbon. The results speak for themselves.


Agreed.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *j_purdy (11/7/2008)*Were you using some kind of leader or just straight from the fishing line. If you weren't using a leader, pick up some flourocarbon. The results speak for themselves.
> 
> -Jason


This has been the key for me for inshore fishing with what little I fish inshore. Both me and a friend were fishing together one day. I had a florocarbon leader and he did not. My fish ratio was about twice what his was that day.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was using a carolina rig with an 18 inch pre made monofilament leader clear color. And so were the other two.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dsar592 (11/7/2008)*I was using a carolina rig with an 18 inch pre made monofilament leader clear color. And so were the other two.


Fluorocarbon still has an advantage over mono when it comes to visibility in the water. 

Fluorocarbon's biggest selling point is its low visibility. This is due to its refractive index - the degree to which light bends or refracts as it passes through a substance - which can be as low as 1.42. That's very close to the refractive index of water (1.3). The refractive index of monofilament is higher than that of fluorocarbon, coming in at about 1.52


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I have read many times in numerous different publications that the line should match the color of the water at the depth you are fishing at. If you wanted to gethardcore about it, you would need many spools of different line, for morning, noon, evening, night, overcast, clear, partly cloudy, etc. Also, the thickness of your line should directly relate to the fish size you are targeting. I am fairly new to the saltwater community, but I would image the same goes all over. I grew up fishing for wild cutthroat, rainbow, brook and brown trout in Montana, and in those streams and brooks the line is as important as the lure/fly.


----------

